# Beaut. Female Golden Ret. in KY Kill Shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is Daisy's topic on Petfinder Forum.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10741406

Here is her link at the shelter
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=153496


*
Look how SAD SHE LOOKS IN THE SECOND PICTURE!! I WANT HER!!!!!*

Enlarge photo 





Click on thumbnail to enlarge


Daisy
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
ID: 18 
From: Hardin County Animal Control 
My Contact Info
Hardin County Animal Control 
Elizabethtown, Ky

Phone: 270-769-3428

Email adoption organization

Daisy is a femal Golden Retriever. She is app 5-6 years old and has been spayed. She would make a wonderful addition to any home. She is accepting visitors. Spay/ Neuter is free with adoption.
Adoption is $15.00 and county license is $6.00

** I emld. KY Golden Ret. Rescue..grrand


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

She is beautiful!!
I called the shelter, they said they have not been conacted by rescue, someone did fill out an adoption application for her, but it had not been approved as of yet so they are still taking applications.
I hope she finds a home soon!! 
It's hard to believe that the adoption fee is only $15!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That's awesome that someone has applied to addopt her. Does seem like she'll get a forever home soon - she's really pretty! 


Tiffany


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

She kinda looks like my Scout. My mom may have some interest in her, so I'll have her call and check on her in the morning.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The low fee is understandable when so many dogs need to be adopted, but it sure does scare me sometimes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KYguy*

Kyguy

Please have your mom call in the morning.
Daisy is a beauty-what a kind, sweet, face!!
I emld. GRRAND but we can't count on them being able to take her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No reply from the rescue*

I haven't had any reply from GRRAND.

Praying someone adopts beautiful Daisy!

Kyguy: Hoping that your Mom calls about her!!

KYGUY: RE: THE transport from AL to OH, PA.
Would you believe a girl from Petfinder who lives in PA drove all the way herself to pick up the Golden Ret./Hovawart Puppies, ROM, Libbey and Pebbles, herself!!!! She is truly an angel!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl to end up in this palce. Hope she gets a forever home very soon.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

No new info on this girl. Mom called this morning and said they had one person who had filled out an application. Mom said for them to contact her if it fell through or if she was ever in danger of being put down


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> No new info on this girl. Mom called this morning and said they had one person who had filled out an application. Mom said for them to contact her if it fell through or if she was ever in danger of being put down


 
Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

KYGUY:

SO glad your mom called and they will call her if Daisy isn't safe.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

The rescue I volunteer with here MTGRR is working on getting her down here....

Nicole


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirl*

GoldenGirl

Thanks-Keep us posted!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Any updates on Daisy?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

she's no longer listed on petfinder. does that mean she's been pulled? hope so.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

According to the lady my mom spoke to at the shelter, this little girl was pulled this morning. She didn't ask if it was an adoption or a rescue, she was just happy she got a home.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

What our rescue was told last week is that they had already received 10 applications on her before we contacted them.  So they anticipated she would be adopted by last weekend, they kept us in line as a backup. We haven't heard from them since, so I assume she is with her forever home!!


----------

